# Happy for you Tommy!



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

Tommy,
I'm glad to see your hobbie is flourishing for you man! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.
I'm still nurse a shoulder injury and have been out of the casting practice thing for at least a month. I still hope to see you in Shallotte....just don't know if I'll be ready to sling it. I'm saving my shoulder for a cobia fishing trip .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks greg,

Come on down for the free seminar and stay for the tourney!!

Tommy


----------

